# LED Tape Light??



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

Anybody have any pictures of LED tape light installs? Any feedback on quality. Brands, light color etc??


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

electricmanscott said:


> Anybody have any pictures of LED tape light installs? Any feedback on quality. Brands, light color etc??


I posted an Installation here a couple of months ago.
I dont think I would ever consider installing anything else for under cabinet or cabinet interior lighting. It was very easy to install and I prewired with FPL cable due to the class 2 secondary from the 120 volt driver.

Pics Here:

http://www.electriciantalk.com/f8/under-cabinet-led-installation-31914/


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

All 7-11's here have them outside now.. they show up as dots on shiny surfaces..

I have heard guys complain the same thing happens on counter tops..


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Here is a better pic..


----------



## Austin Hammond (Feb 8, 2012)

I have had similar results... Im not a fan


----------

